# Kindle heating up, Slow page turns, or Feedbooks?



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

So, after 3 days, I ran into problems with my K3, and I'm not sure what the source was. Has anyone else had these problems:

1) Problems using *Feedbooks and Mobipocket Kindle Catalogs*?
2) *Kindle heating up* after freezing and being reset?

I transferred the Feedbooks and Mobipocket Kindle Catalog from my K1 to my K3 via the computer. Both seemed to open up fine, but when I tried to update the Feedbooks catalog, and clicked yes to save the new file to my homepage, nothing happened (my Kindle just kept displaying the web page and nothing new showed up in the Home page). However, I was able to download the updated Mobipocket Catalog.

Next, I downloaded a public domain book to my Kindle using the Mobipocket Catalog, which worked fine. I tried to download a second book but my Kindle again just kept displaying the same webpage. At that point, I decided to leave the Kindle plugged in and went to do other stuff, figuring it would either download it or not, and then go to sleep mode.

3 hours later, I discovered that my Kindle screen had frozen on the download page. None of the buttons were working and I could not switch it off. I reset the Kindle (held the power switch for 20 seconds). Kindle woke up...BUT the page turns were at least 3x as long as usual, with the reverse image thing others have described.

I deleted the Feedbooks and Mobipocket Catalogs and the first file I'd downloaded from Mobipocket, in case there was something wrong with them. Then I noticed my Kindle felt warm. I turned it off and let it sit for a while, and the Kindle felt cool again and the page turn speed seemed to be back to normal.

I'm going to try to use my Kindle a lot the next few days to see what happens, but I'm not sure if I should try with the Feedbooks/Mobipocket again. Any ideas?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If the Kindle feels warm to the touch for no reason -- like you hadn't left it on a hot stove or in the sun or something -- I suggest contacting Kindle CS. . . .that shouldn't happen.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Ann.  

I took your advice and called CS today, and they didn't seem particularly worried.  They did check to see if I had the software update (I did) and asked if I did the hard reset while my Kindle was plugged in (I couldn't remember).  They said if the Kindle is plugged in while you are hard-resetting, then you're actually not resetting it.  Also, CS asked if the Kindle got warm before or after the reset, and I said I didn't know, as I didn't take it out of the cover until after.  CS said he would make a note and to call back if it happens again.

Trying the Feedbooks and MobiPocket Kindle Catalogs again....

N


----------

